# Dapper Cadaver/LA's Obscura Society's Obscura Day Celebration



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

People have arrived at Ravens Grin who found us on Atlas Obscura, which just may tell you, this isn't like other haunted houses.


----------

